# Rib Cook-Off Results....sort of...



## Bruce B (Jun 2, 2007)

Well first off let me tell you that it was a pleasure being able to drink some of Puff's beer today, though he didn't bring enough.

Anyway onto the rib cook...We didn't place 1st, 2nd or 3rd, however, the 3rd place team scored 290 and we scored 287 so I'm confident we are in the top 10 if not in the top 5. Total teams 27.

The weather was getting nasty and the organizers only announced the top 3 teams and told the rest that they would be sent the complete results soon. I was able to get our score and compared it to the 3rd place team.

I'm very happy with our day, we used Wolfe Rub Original and Ole Ray's Apple Cinnamon Sauce, cooked over Rancher Charcoal and apple wood.

I have quite a few pics to post(some nice girly ones for you Bill), however they will have to wait until after the Pistons game tonight or till early tomorrow morning.

One thing I must say about Puff....that boy can slow smoke a tri-tip using Wolfe Rub Original.....might be one of the best things I've ever ate. GREAT JOB PUFFSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

More later....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 2, 2007)

can't believe you know about Ole Rays...congrats on what looks like a top 10!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 2, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> can't believe you know about Ole Rays...congrats on what looks like a top 10!!!



there's a lot I know about, that you don't know.     

That is a great sauce!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats guys!!!  I didn't know either of you guys even had any WR left!!    

Puff and I were talking last night about the smoked tri tip and I told him you cook it hot and fast, he told me he heard you could smoke them and it sounds like he was right!!!  Sounds great, I'm gonna have to give it a shot soon!!!

Can't wait to see pic's, both of you guys make me better looking!


----------



## Griff (Jun 2, 2007)

Good job guys.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Congrats guys!!!  I didn't know either of you guys even had any WR left!!
> 
> Puff and I were talking last night about the smoked tri tip and I told him you cook it hot and fast, he told me he heard you could smoke them and it sounds like he was right!!!  Sounds great, I'm gonna have to give it a shot soon!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see pic's, both of you guys make me better looking!



Yeah, right [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  [smilie=eek2.gif]  :ROFL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Way to go guys! ....where's the pics?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a good time.  Great Job.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 3, 2007)

Fantastic Bruce and Puffster.  Cant wait to see the girls, I mean pics.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 3, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Well first off let me tell you that it was a pleasure being able to drink some of Puff's beer today, though he didn't bring enough.
> 
> Anyway onto the rib cook...We didn't place 1st, 2nd or 3rd, however, the 3rd place team scored 290 and we scored 287 so I'm confident we are in the top 10 if not in the top 5. Total teams 27.
> 
> ...




Way to go sounds like a top 10 to me !!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

What a great day! Let me say first Bruce it was a pleasure to cook with you and to have you drink all of my beer   It was a great learning experience for me and I thank you. 
Brian we went with a little higher temp and used the dreaded foil(about 45 min.) and the Tri Tip took about 2 hrs. You guys have to try it! The WRB was perfect on it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2007)

holy moly, that looks great!  The chicks, I'm talking about.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice job guys everything looks great....


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 3, 2007)

OK, here's my pics from yesterday and let me add to Puff's comments that for someone who always says he is there to learn, that man knows his way around a cooker!! Puff, thanks for all the help(and all the beer   ) it was a pleasure to have you there, we will do that again sometime.

PICS:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice shirt Bruce.  I have one just like it.  Those ribs look like first place ribs to me.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 3, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Nice shirt Bruce.  I have one just like it.  *Those ribs look like first place ribs to me.*



From your mouth to God's ear...


----------



## oompappy (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! Everything looks Great!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

I almost forgot. There was a call to the stage. My little one won a bike from the raffle the deputies were having. She wanted to see her pic on the 'puter so here it is .Perfect end to a perfect day


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2007)

Puff she's a cutie!!

Hey Bruce I hear Puff brought the beer, did he bring it in his diaper bag like usual???


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 3, 2007)

It always amazes me how such ugly looking guys can have such cute looking kids!  It must be the wives!

Congrats Puff and Bruce.  Great looking food you put out yesterday!


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, guys. Looks like a fun time was had by all. Puff, your daughter is a cutie. Those looked like first place ribs to me. Tell me more about the smoked tri-tip. Finally, looking at both of your pics, I can say allyoucanupload loads much faster than imageshack.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

I've just about had it with Image Shack :roll: 
Griff the Tri Tip was rubbed with a little mustard and rubbed with WRB. In the smoke for about 2 hrs. and pulled at 145*. It was like butta 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pics guys.  I am glad ya'll didn't have to leave empty handed.  

I also use allyoucanupload exclusively now.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I've just about had it with Image Shack :roll:
> Griff the Tri Tip was rubbed with a little mustard and rubbed with WRB. In the smoke for about 2 hrs. and pulled at 145*. It was like butta 8)



Did you foil after two hours ?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To rest yep 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 3, 2007)

Great pics Guys!!!!!
http://aycu31.webshots.com/image/18230/ ... 924_rs.jpg
Umm ... were they any more?


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 3, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice lookin stuff there... and the ribs look good too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2007)

Good job boys! Scotty, your the best!


----------



## john pen (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice job guys..did I miss the BBQ central banner ?


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 3, 2007)

Great job guys!

That sauce is awesome!


Ribs looked great well done!!!


----------



## Unity (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice job! Sounds like you guys'll get some hardware next time out.   

--John  8)


----------

